# Sticky  Frozen blastocyst transfer - when?



## beeba

Does anyone know what day of your cycle they do FET when it's a blastocyst? Is it 5 days after ovulation? thank you!


----------



## saphy75




----------



## twiglets

Hi Beeba,

Haven`t had a FET with blasts, but just wanted to ask will you be having a medicated FET or a natural cycle FET. If it`s natural I suppose it will most probably be 5 days as of ovulation, as if it`s a medicated the day can be adjusted as your hormones will be controlled by the drugs anyway. You may not be checking for ovulation either if you are having a medicated as they usually get you to down regulate first and start on progynova tablets to get you ready for ET.

HTH

Roses xxx


----------

